# Bhangra Is Vile



## Lionchild (Oct 3, 2005)

*Bhangra is vile*
By the Kahlsanator

I'm sure a small portion of the community here on spn.net listens to bhangra. and many of us have heard the catchy tunes of this form of music. and the odd time have seen it live in action. But is bhangra clean? think again - many songs now include many unclean acts that directly conflict with the values of sikhi. Yet, many sikhs still listen to it. I think bhangra has turned into something ugly and has become vile.

However it wouldn't be fair just to state my opinion, I supplied a short little excerpt from Punjabi Online about bhangra...

What is bhangra? It's a traditional music and dance of the punjab region, it originated sometime in the 14th and 15th century. It was performed mainly by punjab farmers in the beginning however it soon showed up in local festivals. Bhangra has many sub-dances and has recently fused with other forms of music. But for today, I am talking about the popular bhangra music that is produced today.

Many well-known singers claim to be sikh and market to sikh youth - this is a very bad mix because as we all know, culture and religion are two separate things. And what's worse it that a good portion of these sikh bhrangra singers don't appear to be following the basic sikh values in the vid's and lyrics. Several things if noticed: they claim to be sikh, but they don't wear head covering. The wear the khanda symbol, but they drink and commit adultery. Some even glorify the gangster way of life and encourage aggressive behavior. This is not good, we may forget them today, however it all goes into our subconscious memory and stays. And id it's bad stuff, we may be influenced to act on it.

I used to listen to bhangra, however i got tired of it when i learned the lyrics and the fact that it is not a khalsa oriented. So i quit listening to it. Several ppl i know online also don't listen to bhrangra anymore because of it's increasingly suggestive lyrics and video's.

Now i wonder why other sikhs continue to listen to some the **** singers that are out today. Why do we tolerate these ppl in our midst?

I have made up my mind and acted upon it. Bhangra used to be clean, but has tuned into something that is very bad (at least most popular bhangra music).

I ask for all sikhs to stop listening to the so-call popular bhangra music.


Jazzy b, Surinder Shinda, Manak E - all around...

...bhangra sucks


-khalsa starr


----------



## sskohli (Oct 4, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal Saadh Sangat,
I agree with the fact that nowadays, the music videos and lyrics of bhangra songs have become really filthy and derogatory.
But the fact that you are shunning it so aggressively, is precisely the reason that you are still attached to it. Whether liking someone/something or hating someone/something still makes you attached to it.
I think rather than rather than protesting against some form that You dislike, its better to to just give it up plainly without any protest. As if it wasn't there from the start.
Fostering hostile thoughts against something/someone you don't have any control on just makes you restless and disturbed.
Think about it
Waheguru jee ka khalsa


----------



## 2ruakalbir (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess I'm the odd duck. I don't think there is anything wrong with Bhangra Music. I listen to Punjabi music, as well as take part in Bhangra team events and am presently learning the art of the Dhol. 

If you're going to ban punjabi music, you might as well ban all music except for the Shabad/Kirten. Might as well stop going to public universities, as they probably permit the use of tobacco on their campuses. Maybe never turn the TV on or go to a movie.

I think this is against what the Gurus ideaology; hence, a gateway to fanaticism. This is how Hardline muslim terrorist start...


----------



## Amerikaur (Oct 20, 2005)

In my martial arts class, a recent lesson was Honesty.  As in:  being honest with yourself.

Some folks may have more of a problem than others listening to Bhangra and leading a gurmat life.  Others may find that television turns them in to a couch potato.  Others may watch a movie and think movies are reality.  I have more of a problem with alcohol, I never think about it unless I'm at a party where it is being served...then I get really tempted to indulge. 

There are a lot of influences around us that are not very good.  Perhaps we simply need to make a promise to ourselves that we will be honest with ourselves at what may make us weak...and then try to grow from there.


----------

